# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker تحديثات :  DC Unlocker v.1390 Huawei E5577, E5770, R216 and other Auth4 unlock in one click!

## mohamed73

*Unlock V4 modems without downgrade added:* 
Huawei E3372h
Huawei E5573
Huawei *E5575*
Huawei *E5577*
Huawei *E5578*
Huawei *E5770*
Huawei *E5771*
Huawei *E5787*
Huawei E5885
Huawei E8372h *Huawei Pocket WiFi 401HW*
Huawei Speed Wi-Fi NEXT W01
Huawei *Vodafone R216*
Huawei Wi-Fi STATION HW-01H
Huawei Wi-Fi STATION HW-02G  *Supported not customised modems and routers.
Safe! No downgrade no flashing required!
One click unlock solution!*  *Untested V4 routers (looking for beta testers):*
Huawei HW-01C
Huawei HW-01F
Huawei Pocket WiFi 501HW
Huawei Pocket WiFi 502HW
Huawei Pocket WiFi 504HW
Huawei Pocket WiFi 506HW
Huawei Pocket WiFi 601HW
Huawei Pocket WiFi 603HW
Huawei Speed Wi-Fi NEXT W02
Huawei Speed Wi-Fi NEXT W03_UQ
Huawei Speed Wi-Fi NEXT W04_UQ  Huawei phones added:  *Huawei Y6 Pro 2017 (FRP, Huawei ID Unlock, Read bootloader code)*
SLA-TL00
SLA-L22
SLA-L02 *Huawei P9 lite mini (FRP, Huawei ID Unlock, Read bootloader code)*
SLA-L22
SLA-L02 *Huawei Enjoy 7 (FRP, Huawei ID Unlock, Read bootloader code)* SLA-TL10  *Huawei MediaPad M3 Lite 8.0 (FRP, Huawei ID Unlock, Read bootloader code)* CPN-AL00
CPN-L09
CPN-W09 *Huawei Maimang 6 (FRP, Huawei ID, Network Unlock, Read bootloader code)* RNE-AL00 *Huawei Nova 2i (FRP, Huawei ID, Network Unlock, Read bootloader code)* RNE-L22 *Huawei MATE 10 Lite (FRP, Huawei ID, Network Unlock, Read bootloader code)* RNE-L01
RNE-L02
RNE-L03
RNE-L21
RNE-L23 *Huawei G10/G10 Plus (FRP, Huawei ID, Network Unlock, Read bootloader code)* RNE-AL00 *Huawei Honor 9i (FRP, Huawei ID, Network Unlock, Read bootloader code)* RNE-L22 
Download DC Unlocker here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Get news first - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## amr_mai_eg

شكرا يا غالى بس هل دى بالكراك

----------


## mohamed73

_      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة amr_mai_eg
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  شكرا يا غالى بس هل دى بالكراك   
لا اخي_

----------


## charafspace

شكرا يا غالى

----------


## anisachour

merci mon frere

----------


## ahmedtahmed

Thanks a lot hope it works

----------


## motaz99

شكرا يا غالى

----------


## Magd

Thanks a lot

----------


## some one

بارك الله فيك

----------


## alhomraney

شكرا لك على طرح الموضوع

----------


## bola1

شكرا  جداااا

----------


## moozlome

بارك الله لك

----------


## aymandoctor

thanks a lot

----------


## JABHA5

mon frere merci bien

----------


## atturkawi

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## aziz_mengal

بارك الله فيك

----------


## looper

اريد مساعده برنامج مهكر لفتح سيم كارت مشفره على الجهاز شاومي

----------


## zezozoroo

thabkkkkkkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## garmavich

شكرا يا غالى بس هل دى بالكراك

----------


## Ticno95

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hichchas

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## ilyassele

مشكور بارك الله فيك

----------


## sohildvb

الف الف شكر وبارك الله فيك ياصديقي

----------


## uhimou

شكرا  جدا ارجوا ان تكونوا في احسن حال

----------


## mohammed_bakr

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## Via.Toto

بارك الله فيك

----------


## evilxdevilx

*شكرا لمجهودك اخى*

----------


## skosofed

اشكركككككك كفوووو

----------


## yousseflah1

chokran akhey

----------


## StaR4SyS

merci mon frere

----------


## hitserveur

merci beaucoup

----------


## dr.mo7amed

شكرا اخي الكريم على مجهودك

----------

